# Back to it!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Just checking back in...it's been awhile since I've posted. I hadn't seen or listened to anything new for awhile, so I did not have much to contribute. However a recent surge in my classical music listening brought me back around to some of my opera music.

We moved since my last time posting here, and the library one town over has a wonderful music collection. Their opera collection is modest....but impressive to me because it's the first library I've been to that actually HAS an opera collection (I'm serious, I've lived in rural towns and small communities for the most part).

Anyway, they have plenty of CDs, and about 30 opera DVDs or so, enough to keep me busy for awhile. I've found my opera enjoyment comes in bursts. I'll get really into it two or three times a year, for a couple months at a time, then not really have much involvement in between, except for the occasional aria. I expect my participation here will reflect that. So anyway, I checked out a Cavalleria Rusticana/Pagliaci production from Zeferelli. I figured it was good to dip back in watching something short. Cavalleria is "meh" so far to watch, though the music is enjoyable.

Wagnerites will be pleased to know that he is well represented at the library. I didn't see a "Ring" but I presume it was checked out. They had all of his other major ones. I still haven't been able to embrace him, but maybe one of the videos will finally crack that Wagner nut for me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey, Sonata, nice to see you back. It's great having a good library to use. Auckland has a reasonable collection and they accept requests to buy things, so sometimes you cantry before you buy yourself.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome back, Sonata, we've missed you, and it's great to have you back. Enjoy your new library!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Good to see you back Sonata.


----------

